# put proxy/squid in the network with 1 NIC.



## douglasfim (Aug 13, 2013)

Put proxy/squid in the network with one NIC. I have everything connected to the switch, all machines, and AD, now I want to put a proxy in place. Can I force everyone to go through the proxy? Or block everyone who configures not to use the proxy?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2013)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> Can I force everyone to go through the proxy? Or block everyone not configure the proxy?


That depends on how the rest of the network is configured. But yes, you can block access to the Internet on your firewall and only allow traffic coming from the proxy server.


----------



## douglasfim (Aug 14, 2013)

http://i.imgur.com/7fH6KwB.png

So is the topology. In the AP wireless phones and a notebook are connected out of AD. DHCP is who makes the router, but if it goes to the proxy server, no problem.  I have no way to put two NICs, because in some branches I will not have physical access and in some cases, the proxy will be virtualized on ESXi.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2013)

Just configure the router to only accept traffic to the Internet from the proxy.


----------

